# My Soup's Too Spicy!



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Help!

I just made a batch of black-bean soup which is delicious except...it is _very_ spicy.







I grabbed the wrong bottle and put in two good shakes of habenero sauce instead of regular hot sauce. Whoops. I think DP will like it, but I don't think even he will be able to eat a whole bowl's worth.

Anything I can do short of adding more beans, broth, etc.? I am changing tonight's dinner plans, and can tinker with the soup tomorrow, but just wanted to see if there's anything I can do in order to tame the heat--without making enough soup to feed the proverbial army. Thanks!

~nick


----------



## Defenestrator (Oct 10, 2002)

You could garnish it with sour cream or cheese, both of which would help soften the spiciness.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

You can add potatoes. If the soup is all done cooking and you don't want to cook it anymore, steam the potatoes and add them to the soup and then reheat it. It's true that potatoes do better with salt than spicy, but they do soak up a little spicy, too.

Also, serve the soup with bread.


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Well, you really do likely need to add more beans. Potatoes will also help, but will add to the volume, and beans will likely be a better addition.

More beans really will help absorb the heat. Add canned, if need be, and simmer for 15 minutes or so. Perhaps only one can will be necessary.

Either that, or you could just pass the sour cream and the beer, and use the two latter things as heat quenchers.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks, y'all! I forgot to say in my original post that I added about a third of a container of sour cream in hopes of cooling the soup down...to no avail. I was wondering about the potatoes but wasn't sure if that was just for too-salty stuff.

I've got beans ready to soak tonight and will add them, and some liquid tomorrow. I can always freeze the leftovers.

I must say, though, after the day I've had, the beer option sounds like the best one!









thanks!
~nick


----------

